# Eircom Line Rental



## mickeyg (24 May 2005)

Anyone know what the Eircom land line rental currently is?
I am deciding on a change of provider and want to do the sums!

m


----------



## MonsieurBond (24 May 2005)

mickeyg said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the Eircom land line rental currently is?
> I am deciding on a change of provider and want to do the sums!
> 
> m



€24.08 inc VAT each month - robbery.


----------



## stobear (24 May 2005)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lemurz (24 May 2005)

If you need broadband, then BT have the best offering which includes line rental, with no 12 month contract!


----------



## mickeyg (25 May 2005)

Lemurz, could you point me to the detail on the BT offer.


Thanks, m


----------



## MonsieurBond (25 May 2005)

mickeyg said:
			
		

> Lemurz, could you point me to the detail on the BT offer.
> 
> 
> Thanks, m



You will find it here.


----------



## Guest127 (30 May 2005)

i signed up to eircoms talktalk time last year. level 2.  €31.99     per month ,500  minutes of off peak +200 minutes of call a friend etc and two 'free'  services  ie mailbox and 1471. received correspondence from jolly old eircom today offering total free talktime in ireland plus the usual discounts for €39.99   per month. I use pigsback as my isp ( €9.99    per month for 27 off peak hours) but I also have IOL as a backup dial out if piggy is down ( does happen),the cost of IOL is pretty standard 1c per min off peak and local charges during peak hours. If I take up this new offer of total 'free' calls in ireland at any time , would this mean that effectively during peak hours I could use the IOL dial up for free?
cheers


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2005)

cuchulainn said:
			
		

> If I take up this new offer of total 'free' calls in ireland at any time , would this mean that effectively during peak hours I could use the IOL dial up for free?
> cheers



Most likely not. _ISP _1890/1891 dial-up numbers are normally excluded from such packages and are charged separately. eLive was the last _ISP _that I know of to offer a "normal" (e.g. 01) numbers for dialup which would have qualified for such "free" packages but I don't think that they operate these numbers any more.


----------



## Guest127 (31 May 2005)

thanks CM. will contact eircom and confirm but I think I know already. Bohs are coming back. as long as the pass out drogheda I wont mind.


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2005)

As long as they beat _Rovers _on Friday I'll continue to be happy!


----------



## IsleOfMan (1 Jun 2005)

I have existing broadband with BT but line rental from Eircom. Can I switch to BT line rental and avail of their €10 per month offer for line rental instead of paying Eircom their higher rate?


----------



## legend99 (1 Jun 2005)

I thought the Smart Telecom broadband offer was the best available at the moment???

[broken link removed]


----------



## joebre (23 Aug 2005)

*Link from O2 site below. Does anybody know if the fixed landline numbers will work.  I am signed up with Eircom anytime.*


joebre




*How do I connect to o2.ie manually using a PC? *


When Using Windows NT4, you can install O2.ie without using the O2.ie CD. The first thing to do is to register with us by calling O2 Customer Care on 1740. Then open "My Computer" and double click on Dial up Networking. If the Dial Up Networking prompt tells you that the phonebook is empty, click on OK.
Enter the name of the Internet service provider (O2) in the white box and click on Next
Enter the phone number of the Internet Service Provider (for a list of the local access dial-up number for O2.ie Click here) in the space available and click on Next
Click on Finish to save the connection
Click on Dial Up Networking
Click on Dial to connect to the Internet
When connecting, make sure the Domain Field is blank
Enter your username and password and click on OK
You may want to tick save password, so that you don't have to enter your user name and password each time.


----------



## Pollock (26 Aug 2005)

i just switched back to Eircom from BT but now it seems Eircom won't allow mw to connect using IOL free's number. Why?


----------



## Guest127 (29 Aug 2005)

curious Pollock. Why did you switch back? Am thinking of joining bt for that broadband/line rental offer. I have pigsback as my ISP at the moment but use IOL as a dial up when  piggy has  problems. their dial up number is 1890924042


----------

